# Adding to my flock.



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

O I'm adding to my flock of two soon. I have a Rhode Island Red and Barred Plymouth Rock. Both hens. Any ideas on what breed I should get? My Plymouth is slightly aggressive with newcomers.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would add no less than 3 to your flock. But thats me. I just find it easier to add 3 birds versus 1. A buff orpington would be a good addition  Or maybe an Ancona, mine is an awesome layer.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

My coop is too small for three more.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I absolutely love Orpingtons. I had one but a hawk got her. :'(


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

So I was thinking of a bantam breed. Will my Plymouth get along with a bantam? Or would she beat her up?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think I will get an Araucana.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol, isnt it hard deciding.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea it is! I meant Ameraucana not Aruacana.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

My favorite color for Ameraucanas is blue wheaten.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I think your aggressive bird would beat up a banty. You need a bigger coop. Chicken math! Lol


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! Yea I thought so.


----------

